# Burning incense and candles safe around small rodents?



## Deven Starchild (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi! So I am new here and I just joined today and I’m thinking of getting mice or gerbils and I heard mice are sensitive. I’ve had a hedgehog and I burned many candles and occasionally incense and sage and made sure the room was also well ventilated. When it came to sage smudging I open the windows anyway. My hedgehog did fine she lived for 5 years. Would it be okay if I cover the cage with a towel or thick blanket and do my thing? I do these things for spiritual practices. I can’t keep my mice anywhere else. I currently live with my mom and her boyfriend comes over and he is so loud.

EDIT: if you have any other suggestions, thank you!

UPDATE: So I’m thinking of using sprays instead of smoke when it comes to cleansing my room instead of smudging with sage smoke, thoughts?

Please and thank you!!


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

I would not use any sort of incense, candles or sage around rodents of any species. The result can be fatal.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Unscented candles for short periods of time in a well ventilated room shouldn't cause too much of an issue. Incense or anything smelly or burns a lot for a while is a no no.

Whenever I used anything smelly in my room when I had rats, I'd take them out, put them in a Carrier in the bathroom. Then let my room air out for an hour. I suggest while you practice move your small animal to a bathroom and let your room air out. If you can't do that I recommend holding off getting a mouse or ham until you are able to move them about


----------



## Deven Starchild (Feb 13, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Unscented candles for short periods of time in a well ventilated room shouldn't cause too much of an issue. Incense or anything smelly or burns a lot for a while is a no no.
> 
> Whenever I used anything smelly in my room when I had rats, I'd take them out, put them in a Carrier in the bathroom. Then let my room air out for an hour. I suggest while you practice move your small animal to a bathroom and let your room air out. If you can't do that I recommend holding off getting a mouse or ham until you are able to move them about


I love the carrier idea!! I do a lot of spiritual work (but not always burning stuff) and when it came to candles when I had my hedgehog I used only small candles that were mostly unscented. The only scented ones I used only had natural essential oils that don't contain any cedar or tea tree oil because I know the harm it can do.

No one really uses my bathroom either thankfully!

thank you so much!! I appreciate this!

EDIT: I should also note the natural scented candles I had were very faint of smell and not heavy

plus I'm thinking of using sage spray in my room as an Alternative to smudging with sage smoke.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Deven Starchild said:


> I love the carrier idea!! I do a lot of spiritual work (but not always burning stuff) and when it came to candles when I had my hedgehog I used only small candles that were mostly unscented. The only scented ones I used only had natural essential oils that don't contain any cedar or tea tree oil because I know the harm it can do.
> 
> No one really uses my bathroom either thankfully!
> 
> ...


Ah ok. If they're faintly scented it should be ok providing it's not burning for hours. Always have the window open. Now hamsters can eat sage so in theory a little sage spray shouldn't cause too much harm providing it's used sparingly and again the window is open. I don't know what you practice so I don't know exactly what is involved. If there's going to be a lot of sprays then put hamster in the bathroom until the air is clearer. In the summer you'd just leave the window open 24/7 in the colder weather it's a bit difficult because hamsters can go into torpor which is like hibernation which can be fatal. I can't say much for mice as I've never owned one. But I currently have 4 hamsters and owned rats in the past. I don't spray a lot in my room and have basil growing by the cages so it should be ok providing the room airs out before you put them back in the room


----------



## Deven Starchild (Feb 13, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Ah ok. If they're faintly scented it should be ok providing it's not burning for hours. Always have the window open. Now hamsters can eat sage so in theory a little sage spray shouldn't cause too much harm providing it's used sparingly and again the window is open. I don't know what you practice so I don't know exactly what is involved. If there's going to be a lot of sprays then put hamster in the bathroom until the air is clearer. In the summer you'd just leave the window open 24/7 in the colder weather it's a bit difficult because hamsters can go into torpor which is like hibernation which can be fatal. I can't say much for mice as I've never owned one. But I currently have 4 hamsters and owned rats in the past. I don't spray a lot in my room and have basil growing by the cages so it should be ok providing the room airs out before you put them back in the room


Thank you so much this information is so helpful

if I'm being honest I live in the south part of the United States, Texas to be exact, so there is likely no snow, it's fairly warm out with a cool breeze right now. So I can most definitely open my window. When I joined this site I honestly didn't spot the "UK" in the URL, dyslexia is so fun! Hahaha!

I do occasional spell work, they don't always need candles and I guess it can't hurt to put the candle in my bathroom too if it burns for a long time I cleanse my home once in awhile. I ALWAYS open all windows when smudging so that's not a problem! Again thank you!! This is all so helpful!!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Deven Starchild said:


> Thank you so much this information is so helpful
> 
> if I'm being honest I live in the south part of the United States, Texas to be exact, so there is likely no snow, it's fairly warm out with a cool breeze right now. So I can most definitely open my window. When I joined this site I honestly didn't spot the "UK" in the URL, dyslexia is so fun! Hahaha!
> 
> I do occasional spell work, they don't always need candles and I guess it can't hurt to put the candle in my bathroom too if it burns for a long time I cleanse my home once in awhile. I ALWAYS open all windows when smudging so that's not a problem! Again thank you!! This is all so helpful!!


Don't worry about it. I've joined forums where it seems everyone is from the US. It doesn't matter though, we're here for the same reason.

I thought you may have needed to burn candles or sage at an alter or something hence why I say remove small animals but if you can burn said thing in a different room and have your spell still work that'd be another option. Am I right in assuming you practice Wicca or something similar? If I'm completely wrong then I apologise


----------



## Deven Starchild (Feb 13, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Don't worry about it. I've joined forums where it seems everyone is from the US. It doesn't matter though, we're here for the same reason.
> 
> I thought you may have needed to burn candles or sage at an alter or something hence why I say remove small animals but if you can burn said thing in a different room and have your spell still work that'd be another option. Am I right in assuming you practice Wicca or something similar? If I'm completely wrong then I apologise


You could say that, I do follow a pagan path and I plan on making a Smaller alter to save space and use smaller candles. If I'm using a tea light or chime candle or even a birthday candle for spell work it's one thing but if it comes to a 7 day I don't mind keeping it else where, my bathroom is fairly private. Plus I don't burn candles everyday. I plan on doing so much Organizing and downsizing before I get any mice.


----------

